# Lantern groundbreaker to start 2015



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is a quick little project I did to start the new haunting year. Figured the mailman needed a little something to light his way to my door.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! Very cool kprimm! Love the one-eyed look and the corpsing. I'm sure your mailman will be happy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a lovely start to 2015


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sweet! The lantern is really cool. I've been looking for one of those lanterns for a while with no luck. Is it a whole skeleton or just the top half?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like he stole one of your shirts

Agree with P5 - the one-eyed look is cool.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

He's just a pvc half body, with my brothers old flannel coat. I used a cheap foam Michaels skull, cut a rubber mouse in half for the one eye, put an eye ball blank with a glued on doll eye for the other. Got the lantern from Midwest Haunters convention. My son is making one for the other side of the walk, not done yet but getting close.Bought one pair of Bucky hands I took Left, son took Right.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Love him!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

"neither snow, nor rain, nor heat, nor gloom of night..." er...WTH is THAT???
Great job~love the mousey eyeball idea too!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

It looks super. I'm sure the mailman will be very appreciative.  lol


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice job! I too like the idea of sticking a mouse in one of the eyes. From the photo it looks like you can see the PVC pipe through his mouth, if so, you may want to slip a piece of black felt in to hide it. Just a thought.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

pipe is all hidden now, took the photo a bit too quickly!


----------

